# Exploring a Large Tanganyikan Community Tank



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

I was planning a large 210 gallon tank with South American cichlids to go next to my 210 Mbuna tank, but with my hard, high pH well water I decided to explore other options before I spend a lot of money to make soft water. Many of the folks in my local aquarium society always recommend keeping fish for the water you have and after reading a little about Lake Tanganyika, I have really become interested in the idea of a community tank. So, here is a list of species I think I'd like to keep. Please comment on potential compatibility issues and suggest stocking numbers.

Altolamprologus calvus 
Cyprichromis leptosoma
Cyathopharynx furcifer 
Julidochromis marlieri 
Telmatochromis bifrenatus

I am also interested in suggestions for other fish with good color or interesting behavior I should also consider. If I can come up with a good plan I may abandon the SA cichlid build idea and go with a Tanganyika build instead!


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

I haven't had very good luck with Cyathopharynx in anything but a species tank, they get stressed easily and so do cyprichromis, they also get fairly large and active, so might stress cyps out. There are also quite a few rock dwellers on your list, you may find fish competing for the same territories if you aren't clever with your aquascaping. Furcifer also prefer at least a partially herbivorous diet, while the rest of your list are pretty much pure carnivores. Again, this is just my opinion, I'm sure someone out there will say otherwise.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

Cich-ness said:


> I haven't had very good luck with Cyathopharynx in anything but a species tank, they get stressed easily and so do cyprichromis, they also get fairly large and active, so might stress cyps out. There are also quite a few rock dwellers on your list, you may find fish competing for the same territories if you aren't clever with your aquascaping. Furcifer also prefer at least a partially herbivorous diet, while the rest of your list are pretty much pure carnivores. Again, this is just my opinion, I'm sure someone out there will say otherwise.


Thanks for the input. I started out by reading an article on here about keeping a Tanganyikan community tank. I thought I got most of the suggested species from them, but I could be wrong. Anyway, I'd love more opinions. One thing is for sure, there is a lot less info on Tanganyikans and the fish are a lot more expensive! I want to get this right if I'm going to do it.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

KempDesign said:


> I am also interested in suggestions for other fish with good color or interesting behavior I should also consider.


Good color: 
- N. leleupi (they really stand out in my tank with their bright yellow colors)
- Tropheus moorii (Kasanga, Ilangi and so on) => on my wish list 

Interesting behavior: 
- N. multifasciatus (I never get bored watching them)
- Sand sifter such as Enantiopus, Callochromis and Xenotilapia (I never keep Tanganyikan sand sifter, however I keep SA sand sifter, Geophagus RHT and they're always active sifting sands and very entertaining) => Enantiopus kilesa is also on my wish list


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

KempDesign said:


> Altolamprologus calvus
> Cyprichromis leptosoma
> Cyathopharynx furcifer
> Julidochromis marlieri
> Telmatochromis bifrenatus


Replace the Cyathopharynx with Opthamotilapia, and you probably have a workable tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have kept lots of featherfins in a 6' 210g tank, Always with cyps. I would only ever keep jumbo cyps with Ventralis and Nasutas, and non jumbo cyps with Furcifer/Foai.
The exception being Cyp Micros or Cyp Pavo with Furcifer/Foai. I have found Jumbo cyps to stress out Furcifer/Foai, and Ventralis/Nasutas to stress out Cyp Micros. My Cyp Pavo are doing fine with Kipili gold Nasutas in the 210g. 
Other than the calvus, I'm not sure about the tankmates that you have listed as I have never kept them. Calvus/comps do fine with featherfins. The one thing regarding featherfins is that they have big eyes and will easily get damaged on any rocks. A lot of people suggest smooth, round rocks, but I have found that it makes no difference. There is a good chance that you will end up with a male with a damaged eye. Just something to keep in mind when chosing tankmates that are rockdwellers. 
The best piece of advise that I ever got (and of course ignored) was, never more than two male Furcifer/Foai in a 6' tank.
I personally would do 2m - 6f Foai plus a dozen or so cyp Pavo and some Paracyps if I change up my tank again.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

So looking at fish I really like calvus and furcifer and would like to base my stock around them. I'm also planning some kind of cyp and will avoid jumbos. I am guessing if I have calvus though I have to abandon shell dwellers which is ok. I think I might set up a 33 long at my office full of shellies. So what else should I put with these guys? I am going to look into Paracyps. I don't know anything about those.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

I've read that multi's breed rapidly and I would think with so much space and shells available that a population of she'll dwellers would be maintainable. 
You list and topics are identical to what I came to this forum to ask about. I have a planted SA tank and I'm doing a Malawi tank. We are purchasing a 180-210 display tank for the house and my wife wants something with plants and rocks and I want Africans... Tanganyika tank!
What are the species you are now considering?
I aM clueless other than suggestions in this thread, but it appears that this would work and I would like your opinion
- Opthamotilapia 
- Tropheus Moore
- Altolamprologus Calves
- Neolamprologus Leleupi or Multifasciatus
- Cyprichromis Leptosoma
what numbers are you considering??


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

The Dude315 said:


> I've read that multi's breed rapidly and I would think with so much space and shells available that a population of she'll dwellers would be maintainable.
> You list and topics are identical to what I came to this forum to ask about. I have a planted SA tank and I'm doing a Malawi tank. We are purchasing a 180-210 display tank for the house and my wife wants something with plants and rocks and I want Africans... Tanganyika tank!
> What are the species you are now considering?
> I aM clueless other than suggestions in this thread, but it appears that this would work and I would like your opinion
> ...


I wouldn't advise Tropheus with Opthalmotilapia or Cyathopharynx. A large group of Tropheus, either alone or with Petrochromis would work.
You could add some gobies also.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

noddy said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> > I've read that multi's breed rapidly and I would think with so much space and shells available that a population of she'll dwellers would be maintainable.
> ...


What is the consensus of two species of Tropheus in a large tank. Such as duboisi and Moori. I would like to have fry to sell so will this not work? I'm setting up a 75 gallon now that will likely hold 1 species of Tropheus so I can get a feel for them. They are very difficult to source it seems.
If breeding is a goal I assume syno's are out of the question.


----------



## KempDesign (Feb 27, 2014)

After looking at the cookie cutter setups for 55 gallon tanks I learned I can keep calvus with shell dwellers so, here is the list of species I would like to try.

Altolamprologus calvus 
Cyprichromis leptosoma
Cyathopharynx furcifer

I would also like several species of shell dwellers. I really like Telmatochromis bifrenatus but would like another species as well.


----------



## Cich-ness (Apr 2, 2014)

You definitely can keep them together, just don't expect any fry to survive, Altos are great at eating fry.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

KempDesign said:


> After looking at the cookie cutter setups for 55 gallon tanks I learned I can keep calvus with shell dwellers so, here is the list of species I would like to try.
> 
> Altolamprologus calvus
> Cyprichromis leptosoma
> ...


Cyathopharynx furcifer are rarely available, though foai are much more common. Having said that.. again, you don't really want these guys in a community tank if you want them to be at their best. Sure, sometimes with some small Cyps, or Paracyps... but not with lamprologines... unless you want some big silver plain fish. Go with Opthamotilapia. Telmatochromis bifrenatus/vittatus are a nice community fish, and will utilize shells, but aren't a natural shell dweller by the purest definition. A. calvus will also use shells in captivity. You really would be best with one "real" shell dweller in your tank. The only real shell dwellers that you will keep, that will protect their fry enough to grow in a tank are multifasciatus.


----------



## The Dude315 (May 19, 2015)

The tanks I'm setting up now are mainly to grow out some fish for an 8 foot tank. Id appreciate some help.
what I have 
Altolamprologus Compressiceps gold head
Julidichromis transcriptus 
Neolamprologus multifasciatus

What I'd like to add
cyprichromis leptosoma 
neolamprologus tretocephalus 
Neolamprologus caudopunctatus 
neolamprologus Leleupi 
I know I can't do all of those so which would be acceptable with my current stock? 
Also I'm going to have to acquire stuff slowly since I've spent a small fortune on the 3 new tanks. 
I'm assuming I should do several rock piles instead of a long continuous one. I'd like suggestions.
First and foremost I want a nice community. Breeding would absolutely be awesome. Or if you think other species would work better. Those are some of the ones I can get


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Cyps and caudopunctatus. Leleupi will eat the shellies. Trets are a risk for trying to kill everyone in the tank when they spawn.

Make separate rock piles for each rock dweller. Open sand surrounding a pile of 100 shells for the multis. Ledges high up in the tank for the cyps.


----------

